# Looking for blank labels for t-shirts



## Spreading love (Aug 19, 2005)

Need help in finding wholsalers of blank labels so I can use them to customize my own.

Thank you,
Spreading Love


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can do a google search for "custom apparel labels" to find related businesses.


----------



## tea shert (May 5, 2005)

Spreading love said:


> Need help in finding wholsalers of blank labels so I can use them to customize my own.
> 
> Thank you,
> Spreading Love


 
i had barret label make some custom labels with my company name on them, iron on labels, so i just ironed them over the existing label

cheap too.


----------



## ros74 (Nov 13, 2007)

Why do you need them blank? Are you planning on screen-printing on them?
You would be surprised on how inexpensive custom made woven labels can be, with the plus of a more professional look. It will obviously depend on quantities too.

Maybe search for custom t-shirt labels as well


----------

